# I'm Looking for User Handbook 1989 Hymer 660



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

I've just graduated to a 1989 Hymer 660 (410 Merc Base ) from a Mazda Bongo , and I love it already. But I'm terrified to activate any of the inboard appliances as my Hymer came devoid of any instructions or handbook. I have subsequently downloaded a very general & rather vague "manual" but would feel more secure if I could get a copy of the original HAND BOOK as well as the User Instructions for BUILT IN BOILER- -ELECTROLUX FRIDGE- -AIR CONDITIONER & bottom of the list the CASSETTE PORTI POTTI. I can offer PASTIES & PINTS to the provider of all or any of the aforementioned literature when there next in Cornwall. Needless to say I am more than happy to reimburse any costs involved . Thank You


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Rather than concentrate on the 'manual' I'd suggest searching for the patricular pieces of equipment; - Thetford WC [model ?] / Truma heater [model ?] / water pump [model ?] etc etc & then you'll be in a much better position to either find on the internet or ask here re a copy of the information . . my 'manual' which came with my Hymer was a 'generic' one covering all the [then] available models . . not much specific to the E-510 & I've managed over the time to collect info on all the bits & bobs to hepl me.


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks vicdicdoc for the advice. I had prior to my first posting, found the model number for the gas heater(Trumatic SL5002) and downloadeed the info. But Ive not had any luck locating any model/serial number on the air conditioner and judging by the square patch of glue residue on the inside of the fridge, the label bearing model & serial number is lost. So if If any Hymer owner has the model numbers, I would be delighted to hear from them.
Thank you for taking the time to reply
Regards Lovejoy


----------



## 121145 (Mar 8, 2009)

hi , where abouts in cornwall are you , i,m in newquay with some stuff that you could photo copy


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

*Here come the Cavalry !!*

Hello fastcats, That's brilliant !! I'm in Lostwithiel and I can be round your way at your convenience. Thanks Lovejoy


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Lovejoy
Send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you an English manual which covers yours. it's in 2 parts. I can send it straight over to you.

Jimbo


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

All Truma* operating instrucions can be download from Truma.de .the handbook only covers basic points of the hymer , 
* boiler/ blown air system/ gas heater.


----------



## 117952 (Nov 3, 2008)

hi

I have bought a s660 1993 hymer and i have a full manual in english translated from the dealers e mail me back i could photocopy them for you and post them if you like. I think 1989 and 1993 are very similar


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

LoveJoy,
Just been away in Germany for 10 days but just browsed through some of the documents. I certainly have the manual in English for the PortaPotti 145,165,235,245,265 range. 

You'll be pleased to know it does have instructions on how to empty and maintain it. You'll also be pleased to know it DOESN'T have instructions on how to use it! 

Do you still need it? If so I can dust down the scanner.

The fridge and heating is covered in the manual which I think I have already sent you. If not PM me and I'll send it over.


----------



## lovejoy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi jimbo_hippo. 
I think the Porta-Pottii I've got is a C3. I believe I'll be able to download user instructions from Thetford once I determine that C3 IS my model. 
Just as a point of interest, the "Truma Air Conditioner" that I was on about turns out to be a GPI Trv-L-Cool" ( as fitted by Hymer, Euromobil and Burstner) and while I have managed to track down a bit of sales gumph, I have yet to unearth some sort of user instructions. 
The Electrolux fridge is a RM275 .
I paid $10 to a American website only to recieve the pages in Swedish! So I'm still looking for a English handbook...or a Swedish au pair !#?
Regards Lovejoy


----------

